# Cherry and Mystery Wood



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I got some wood from a barn that was being torn down, some cherry and some wood the barn owner told me was black walnut, but I am not so sure. When I got it cleaned up it looked more like oak to me. It's VERY heavy wood. 
The pictures are before and after cleanup. I have to resaw most of the boards as they are 2+ inches thick. Good thing I bought that big old bandsaw.  The wood was all free and there is more to be had but I don't have much room for storage. I think I got all the cherry though, 6 planks that were being used for a stall partition.
I also got some old doors that I think are just pine but again not sure. I doubt the pictures will help much in identifying it but thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Some people are just luicky  nice haul,,,it's going to make some nice projects,use the chart below it may help find out what it is..

========



CanuckGal said:


> I got some wood from a barn that was being torn down, some cherry and some wood the barn owner told me was black walnut, but I am not so sure. When I got it cleaned up it looked more like oak to me. It's VERY heavy wood.
> The pictures are before and after cleanup. I have to resaw most of the boards as they are 2+ inches thick. Good thing I bought that big old bandsaw.  The wood was all free and there is more to be had but I don't have much room for storage. I think I got all the cherry though, 6 planks that were being used for a stall partition.
> I also got some old doors that I think are just pine but again not sure. I doubt the pictures will help much in identifying it but thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BJ I checked out your link and some of the info Keith posted and I am now leaning toward it probably being Ash. Still I am not complaining! Free lumber is ALWAYS nice


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice stash Deb.... I can see all kinds of future projects just waiting to happen. :yes4:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Deb, is all I can say. I envy your find of free wood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Nice Deb, is all I can say. I envy your find of free wood."

It sure is a nice haul Deb, but Dave, if I could arrange for a similar haul to be dropped off at YOUR place, will you promise to start making things, anythings!
__________________


----------

